# Siemens - Wago Pro/Contra



## Rama83 (7 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
da ich bisher fast nur mit Siemens + ausschließlich Step7 gearbeitet  habe und jetzt mit Wago + CoDeSys konfrontiert werde suche ich so ein  bißchen Pro und Contra für die Systeme.
Was wird so am häufigsten eingesetzt?
Wo liegen die Stärken und schwächen?
Und Und Und Und.
Freue mich auch hoffentlich viel Antworten.

Gruß
Rama


----------



## Ing_Lupo (7 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

Warum willst Du jetzt Wago 
einsetzen ?

Funktionalität oder Kosten ?

Ing Lupo


----------



## Blockmove (7 Oktober 2011)

In der Gebäudetechnik hat Wago mittlerweile Siemens ziemlich Marktanteile abgenommen. Hier ist das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schlichtweg besser.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ing_Lupo (8 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

hast Du dir auch mal bei alternativer
Hardware umgeschaut ?

Wichtig ist, was man braucht:
- Ethernet mit Rfc 1006 (cp343-1 )
- CAN für preisgünstige IO
- Profibus Master (wer's braucht)
- Modbus Rtu und TCP
- integriertes Panel 
- 512 kB Arbetsspeicher für Step 7

und das weit unter 1000,- €

ing Lupo


----------



## Blockmove (8 Oktober 2011)

Ing_Lupo schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> hast Du dir auch mal bei alternativer
> Hardware umgeschaut ?
> ...



Ehrlich gesagt nervst du langsam mit deiner "versteckten" Schleichwerbung. Dafür gibt es die Rubrik "Werbung und Produktneuheiten".

Just my 2 Cent
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (8 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt nervst du langsam mit deiner "versteckten" Schleichwerbung. Dafür gibt es die Rubrik "Werbung und Produktneuheiten".




Aus der Historie kann ich keinen Anhaltspunkt dazu finden, es sei denn du meinst:

http://www.mytoys.de/Schleich-Tiere/Schleich/KID/de-mt.to.br01.30.01/

Frank


----------



## Rama83 (11 Oktober 2011)

@ing Lupo.
Ich will nicht ich muss bzw mein Kollege macht alles damit und preist daas Sytem an.
Ich mag auch Lieber Siemens und sammel jetzt dafür und dagegen.

Gruß Rama


----------



## Ing_Lupo (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo

dann Vergleiche eure Anforderungen.

Oder wollt Ihr grundsätzlich mehrgleisig
fahren ?

Jedes System hat seine Vorzüge und
Nachteile. Spontan fällt mir Änderung
im Run ein. Einige Codesys basierte
können das immer noch nicht. 
Auch bestimmte Regler gibt's nur für
passende Hardware.

Kosten sind kein Argument.

Gruß

ing Lupo


----------



## Rama83 (11 Oktober 2011)

Ich Siemens und der Kollege Wago mit Code Sys.
Der meint das wäre alles viel einfacher zu programmieren mit den Variablen und so. Finde ich jetzt nicht. Er ist der Auffassung das man da viel besser drauf  zugreifen kann. Gerade über Netzwerk und sowas.
Mein Argument dagegen war das man wenn man mit Dbs als Instanzen arbeitet das auch kein Problem ist. 
Ich glaube das Problem liegt eher daran das sich dort nie einer richtig mit Step7 beschäftigt hat und nur so eben bischen die Grundlagen kennen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Oktober 2011)

Rama83 schrieb:


> Der meint das wäre alles viel einfacher zu programmieren mit den Variablen und so. Finde ich jetzt nicht.



Also jedes der Systeme hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Ich persönlich finde bei S7 die Programmierumgebung besser, während Codesys bedingt durch rein symbolische Programmierung viele Vorteile hat. Der Kollege hat also mit den Variablenzugriffen durchaus recht. Zusätzlich hast du mit CFC bei Codesys eine weitere Sprache dabei, die gerade bei Gebäudetechnik oder Regelungstechnik viele Vorteile bietet.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Voxe (11 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Rama,

wenn du deinem Kollegen, mangelndes Wissen in S7 vorwirfst. Denke mal daran, er könnte dir das gleiche bei Codesys vorwerfen.

Hoffe aber, das Thema soll den Vergleich betreffen und nicht euer Wissen.

Klar, Wago an der Stelle, ist in der Hardware günstiger. Machen kann man warscheinlich auch alles. Siemens ist aber der größere und verbreiteter. Was wollen eure Kunden.  Oder womit bekommt ihr die Aufträge, oder womit verdient ihr mehr.

Gruß Voxe

PS: ich arbeite mit TwinCAT von Beckhoff, allerdings gibt es noch andere alternativen


----------



## Sinix (12 Oktober 2011)

Beim Pro und Kontra sollte auch der Service(z.B.Lieferzeit/Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit) und Support(z.B. Hilfe bei Poblemstellungen) der beiden Hersteller verglichen werden.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2011)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Beim Pro und Kontra sollte auch der Service(z.B.Lieferzeit/Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit) und Support(z.B. Hilfe bei Poblemstellungen) der beiden Hersteller verglichen werden.



Und das heisst nun was?
Wer hat wo die Nase vorn?
Beim Thema Support sind beide - meiner Meinung nach - auf ähnlichem Level.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## moeins (12 Oktober 2011)

*Wartung, Langzeitverfügbarkeit*

Hallo,
ich denke es gibt auch noch das Problem mit der Wartung. Nicht jeder Elektriker kommt mit CodeSys klar, und was die Programmierumgebung angeht, ist man bei Siemens ziemlich sicher das man auch noch in 10 Jahren damit zurecht kommt. Mal abgesehen davon das man die Hardware auch noch in 15 Jahren bekommt.

Siemens ist zwar recht teuer, bei der Hardware kann man aber auch z.B. VIPA, Helmholz etc. einsetzen. 
Als weitereren Vorteil sehe ich das man Antriebstechnik (Sinamics/Micromaster) und HMI (WinCCFlexible) in einem System verwalten kann.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 

diese Frage wird hier immer wieder diskutiert, z. B. hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=27450

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22016

Am besten mal die Forum-Suche verwenden. 

Vieles ist hier auch eine Glaubensfrage  ... wie: sind die Autos 
von Mercedes besser oder die von Audi? Oder doch die BMW?


----------



## WAGO (12 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

 nur ein paar kurze Anmerkungen, keine Werbung ;-)



> Beim Thema Support sind beide - meiner Meinung nach - auf ähnlichem Level.


Uns gibt es dafür auch hier im Forum 



> ...und was die Programmierumgebung angeht, ist man bei Siemens ziemlich  sicher das man auch noch in 10 Jahren damit zurecht kommt. Mal abgesehen  davon das man die Hardware auch noch in 15 Jahren bekommt.


Das WAGO-I/O-SYSTEM 750 gibt es auch bereits seit 1995 und die CoDeSys-Programmierbarkeit ist auch seit vielen Jahren durchgängig gegeben.

_Wir räumen aber ein, dass sich über Geschmack bekanntlich nicht streiten lässt._

 Bei Fragen könnt Ihr uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Rama83 (12 Oktober 2011)

@ 			  				 					 					Voxe.
Sollte natürlich nicht auf das wissen bezogen sein.
Unsere Kunden wollen gar nichts weil wir unser Kunde sind.

Allen andern Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Blockmove (12 Oktober 2011)

WAGO;35758

Uns gibt es dafür auch hier im Forum :-)
[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür betreibt Siemens ein eigenes Support-Forum
> Gerade was Online-Support angeht, kann man über Siemens nicht meckern.
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich es schon beeindruckend wie sich Wago in den letzten Jahren Marktanteile erkämpft hat.
> ...


----------



## nekron (12 Oktober 2011)

WAGO schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur ein paar kurze Anmerkungen, keine Werbung ;-)
> 
> ...



Wenn ich jedoch dran denke wie ich beim Kunden auf die Nase gefallen bin, alter CANopen Controller. Und nur noch die aktuelle IO Pro CAA installiert ... War schon. Ein wenig schwierig das zu argumentieren ... Dieses Problem kannte ich  von anderen CodeSys Varianten auch noch nicht ...

auch über Siemens kann man sich ab und zu schon streiten, aber mit einem SUS bin ich CPU technisch schmerzfrei... Selbst bei Beckhoff bin ich bisher noch nicht. Auf solche Problem gestossen, aktualisierte Software passend wenn ganz aktuelle Hardware vorhanden vorausgesetzt ...

Was mich an dem grossen S ein wenig stört, ist das fehlende Hardware / Bus Scanning 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## anwaeltin78 (16 Oktober 2011)

nekron schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedoch dran denke wie ich beim Kunden auf die Nase gefallen bin, alter CANopen Controller. Und nur noch die aktuelle IO Pro CAA installiert ... War schon. Ein wenig schwierig das zu argumentieren ... Dieses Problem kannte ich  von anderen CodeSys Varianten auch noch nicht ...
> 
> auch über Siemens kann man sich ab und zu schon streiten, aber mit einem SUS bin ich CPU technisch schmerzfrei... Selbst bei Beckhoff bin ich bisher noch nicht. Auf solche Problem gestossen, aktualisierte Software passend wenn ganz aktuelle Hardware vorhanden vorausgesetzt ...
> 
> ...



Also ich würde fast immer Siemens bevorzugen, denn deren Support ist wirklich sehr gut. Ich hatte so meine Anfangsschwierigkeiten, aber nachdem ich die Logik dahinter verstanden habe, war ich davon begeistert. Dazu unterstütze ich gerne einheimische Produkte.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2011)

anwaeltin78 schrieb:


> Also ich würde fast immer Siemens bevorzugen, denn deren Support ist wirklich sehr gut. Ich hatte so meine Anfangsschwierigkeiten, aber nachdem ich die Logik dahinter verstanden habe, war ich davon begeistert. Dazu unterstütze ich gerne einheimische Produkte.



Häh, Minden gehört auch zu Deutschland auch wenn es in Ostwestfalen (OWL) liegt.

Wago - Minden (OWL)
Beckhoff - Verl. (OWL)
Phönix - Blomberg (OWL)
Weidmüller - Paderborn (OWL)
Harting - Espelkamp (OWL)
Inosoft - Herford (OWL)
Ferrocontrol - Herford (OWL)

Siemens - eher Weltweit 

Geh mal davon aus, wenn du bei Siemens kaufst, nicht in die heimische
Wirtschaft investierst. Siemens als AG ist ein Global Player und wird das
Geld dort Investieren wo er den größten Profit sieht. 
Bei den OWLer Firmen handelt es sich um größeren Mittelständler, von denen
weiß ich, da sie in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft sitzen, das Sie hier Investieren.


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2011)

nekron schrieb:


> auch über Siemens kann man sich ab und zu schon streiten, aber mit einem SUS bin ich CPU technisch schmerzfrei... Selbst bei Beckhoff bin ich bisher noch nicht. Auf solche Problem gestossen, aktualisierte Software passend wenn ganz aktuelle Hardware vorhanden vorausgesetzt ...



Keine Sorge auch bei Siemens gibt es solche Stolperfallen. Die Kombination aus CPU / CP und den dazugehörigen Bausteinen / Bibliotheken bietet auch einige Überraschungen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wago - Minden (OWL)
> Beckhoff - Verl. (OWL)
> Phönix - Blomberg (OWL)
> Weidmüller - Paderborn (OWL)
> ...



Automation-Valley in OWL *staun*
Bisher kannte ich eher die SPS-Mafia rund um Nürnberg 

Gruß und schönen Sonntag
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Automation-Valley in OWL *staun*
> Bisher kannte ich eher die SPS-Mafia rund um Nürnberg
> 
> Gruß und schönen Sonntag
> Dieter



Vor allen Klemmen-Valley, alle ( mir bekannten ) namenhaften 
Klemmen Hersteller sitzen in OWL: Wago, Phönix, Weidmüller, ContaClip. 

Gruß zurück, ich hoffe in der ostalb scheint auch die Sonne


----------



## Blockmove (16 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Vor allen Klemmen-Valley, alle ( mir bekannten ) namenhaften
> Klemmen Hersteller sitzen in OWL: Wago, Phönix, Weidmüller, ContaClip.
> 
> Gruß zurück, ich hoffe in der ostalb scheint auch die Sonne



Klemmenhersteller ... das ist doch was aus der Zeit als Tschibo noch Kaffeeröster war 
Heute sind das doch alles "Vollsortimenter".

In der Ostalb ist es stockfinster und saukalt. Aber auf der Ostalb ist es sonnig 


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Oktober 2011)

anwaeltin78 schrieb:


> Also ich würde fast immer Siemens bevorzugen, denn deren Support ist wirklich sehr gut.



Deine persönlich Einschätzung in Ehren, aber hier im Forum lesen 
Siemens-Mitarbeiter zwar mit, antworten aber nicht, vielleicht 
auch, weil sie das nicht dürfen.

Mitarbeiter von 3S, WAGO und anderen sind erkennbar als solche 
hier angemeldet und geben hier direkt Support. 



anwaeltin78 schrieb:


> Dazu unterstütze ich gerne einheimische Produkte.



Mmhh ... 

http://www.siemens.com/corporate-te...tenzen-fuer-software-entwicklung-buendeln.htm

Wenn es Dir also wichtig ist, die heimische Wirtschaft zu unterstützen,
dann entscheide Dich für mittelständische Lieferanten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2011)

> _Warum liegen die internationalen Schwerpunkte in Zentral- und Osteuropa (CEE), Indien und China?_
> Achatz: *Für die globale Software-Entwicklung braucht man Standorte für das so genannte Nearshoring, also nahe an den Standorten der Produktentwicklung, ebenso wie das Offshoring. Das erstere erreichen wir mit unseren Standorten in CEE, das zweite mit China und Indien. Außerdem muss man natürlich an den Hauptwachstumsmärkten Indien und China präsent sein, um einen besseren Zugang zu den lokalen Märkten und den besten Köpfen sicherzustellen.



Jetzt erklärt sich für mich warum TIA so gut läuft, es ist garnicht für den
Europäischen Markt bestimmt :roll:


----------



## Werner29 (19 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wago - Minden (OWL)
> Beckhoff - Verl. (OWL)
> ...


3S (CoDeSys) - Allgäu


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 Oktober 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ........ Zusätzlich hast du mit CFC bei Codesys eine weitere Sprache dabei, die gerade bei Gebäudetechnik oder Regelungstechnik viele Vorteile bietet.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



CFC für Step7 ist genauso existent und bietet einen ähnlichen großen (oder auch kleinen) funktionsumfang wie das der Konkurrenz. Das ist also keine Argument mit dem sich eine PRO/CONTRA-Gegenüberstellung weiterführen lässt.


----------



## repök (20 Oktober 2011)

pro Codesys:
Der Editor. der ist um lägen besser als bei Siemens. 
Contra:
Kein oder nur bedingtes CIR. Das die Steuerung bei einer Übertragung des prgs in Stopp geht ist für mich oft nicht tragbar. 

ansonsten setzen wir oft eine S7-Cpu und Wago Perephrie ein.


----------



## Blockmove (20 Oktober 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> CFC für Step7 ist genauso existent und bietet einen ähnlichen großen (oder auch kleinen) funktionsumfang wie das der Konkurrenz. Das ist also keine Argument mit dem sich eine PRO/CONTRA-Gegenüberstellung weiterführen lässt.


 
CFC für Step7 ist ein Optionspaket und kostet ca. 1950€.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## IBFS (21 Oktober 2011)

repök schrieb:


> pro Codesys:
> Der Editor. der ist um lägen besser als bei Siemens.



Welcher Editor???
.. der von ST ist OK, aber bitte was soll der KOP/FUP Editor. Der ist wirklich schlimm.

Frank


----------



## peelee (22 Oktober 2011)

repök schrieb:


> pro Codesys:
> Der Editor. der ist um lägen besser als bei Siemens.
> Contra:
> Kein oder nur bedingtes CIR. Das die Steuerung bei einer Übertragung des prgs in Stopp geht ist für mich oft nicht tragbar.
> ...



Von welcher Version des Editors sprichst du hier? Den in Codesys V2.x kannst du ja wohl nicht meinen. Der ist ja nicht mal in der Lage einen Ordentlichen Ausdruck zu machen. Und wenn man sich dann mal den Kop/Fup Editor anschaut dann ist das auch schon ein Graus. Die möglichkeit wie bei Siemens in einem Baustein AWL und KOP/FUP zu nutzen gibt es da nicht. Wenn du die Sprache umschalten willst musst du den ganzen Baustein umschreiben lassen. Und was da manchmal rauskommt sind schon manchmal echte Stilblüten. Wobei bei Siemens auch noch Verbesserungspotential steckt. gerade im Bereich FUP/KOP. Denn mir ist manchmal unersichtlich warum der blöde Editor plötzlich ein NW in AWL anzeigt das der vorher Jahrelang in FUP angezeigt hat. Aber so ist das nunmal perfekt ist keiner. Die AS finde ich bei Codesys aber gelungen im gegensatz zum Graph7 bei Siemens.


----------

